

Del.icio.us finally gets some respect from Yahoo, exposes data through BOSS - dood
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/delicious_finally_gets_some_respect_from_yahoo.php

======
cosmok
this is very interesting! I have been trying to manually tag and categorize my
personal bookmark app..this makes it easy and more exciting..Go Yahoo!

~~~
cosmok
edit... I was bit too quick looks like it is tightly integrated with web
search, I can't just pass an url and get tags for it

